# Fish-Stik Control and Float Mode ?



## Tweak

Hey guy's,

I've been reading the manual for my fisher HD plow and fish-stik control, but there are two things I don't understand and hoping someone can explain to me in simple terms what these are and how they work.

1.) Float Mode: The manual says Press ''Lower'' button for .75 second to activate float mode.

But what is float mode and when would I use it?

2.) Smooth Stop: The manual says "The control automatically allows the blade to coast to a stop. This results in smoother operation, reduces shock to hydraulic system and increases hose/valve life.

WTF is that supposed to mean? What control? What is a control? This is not worded right whatsoever..


Thanks for any insight,


----------



## nickv13412

Tweak;590601 said:


> Hey guy's,
> 
> I've been reading the manual for my fisher HD plow and fish-stik control, but there are two things I don't understand and hoping someone can explain to me in simple terms what these are and how they work.
> 
> 1.) Float Mode: The manual says Press ''Lower'' button for .75 second to activate float mode.
> 
> But what is float mode and when would I use it?
> 
> 2.) Smooth Stop: The manual says "The control automatically allows the blade to coast to a stop. This results in smoother operation, reduces shock to hydraulic system and increases hose/valve life.
> 
> WTF is that supposed to mean? What control? What is a control? This is not worded right whatsoever..
> 
> Thanks for any insight,


ok, Float mode is what youre gonna be in most of the time when you are plowing. It allows the blade to follow the contours of the ground, and you have to hold the button down for about a second to go into float, or else the blade will stop going down when you let off the "down" button.

Smooth stop is a feature of the fishstik controller. Instead of the blade coming to an abrupt stop after you let off the angling or up buttons, the contoller instead is programmed to allow the blade to coast to a stop, reducing stress on pins, rams, frames, and other components. Hope this helps - Nick


----------



## Tweak

Thanks Nick,

So just to confirm on how to use Float mode..

I drop the blade until it hits the ground, then at that point I press down one more time for a quick second, and this will allow the blade to run freely with the surface of the terrain?


----------



## scitown

Tweak;590651 said:


> Thanks Nick,
> 
> So just to confirm on how to use Float mode..
> 
> I drop the blade until it hits the ground, then at that point I press down one more time for a quick second, and this will allow the blade to run freely with the surface of the terrain?


Pretty much. If you are dropping the blade just keep holding the down button until the float light comes on. Its almost harder to not put it in float mode. .75 seconds is not a long time. You'll get it pretty quick.


----------



## nbenallo33

what float does is basically frees the lift cylinder so it stays on the ground when your going up and down hills and such so when your plow drops when you press down it floats and stays on the ground....


----------



## nickv13412

Tweak;590651 said:


> Thanks Nick,
> 
> So just to confirm on how to use Float mode..
> 
> I drop the blade until it hits the ground, then at that point I press down one more time for a quick second, and this will allow the blade to run freely with the surface of the terrain?


When you want to put the blade into float, just hold down and the float light on the controller will come on...no need to drop it to the ground first. Just press and hold and it will drop and go into float in one motion. Good luck this winter - Nick


----------



## mkwl

Tweak;590651 said:


> Thanks Nick,
> 
> So just to confirm on how to use Float mode..
> 
> I drop the blade until it hits the ground, then at that point I press down one more time for a quick second, and this will allow the blade to run freely with the surface of the terrain?


Just hold the down button down till the little "float" light comes on- then the blade will float.


----------



## scitown

All im saying is hold down the button and it will auto float...HEHE
 Thats why I was saying that its hard not to let it float. If it takes longer than .75 seconds for your plow to hit the ground your in float if you want to be or not.


By holding the button down the plow will float you can tell by the light on the controls..xysport


----------



## Tweak

Thank you Gentlemen


----------



## festerw

nickv13412;590633 said:


> Smooth stop is a feature of the fishstik controller. Instead of the blade coming to an abrupt stop after you let off the angling or up buttons, the contoller instead is programmed to allow the blade to coast to a stop, reducing stress on pins, rams, frames, and other components. Hope this helps - Nick


Have fun with that 'feature', what a pain the the butt. I used the Western version for about 3 days and then traded it in for the joystick.


----------



## nickv13412

festerw;590736 said:


> Have fun with that 'feature', what a pain the the butt. I used the Western version for about 3 days and then traded it in for the joystick.


I agree, I think im gonna go back to the joystick this year. Ill keep the fishstik for when i have to clear the grass areas at the local airport, i like being able to drop it little by little for the grass. Im not a huge fan of the soft stop feature


----------



## MileHigh

I don't think I would like that "smooth" feature, as I like to shake my plow around real fast from side to side with my controls to knock any unwanted snow off of the plow. But I do see how that can put more ware of the components of the unit...


----------

